# Umstieg 20 Zoll 1680x1050 auf 24 Zoll 1920x1080: Wie viel besser wird es?



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Mein alter Monitor tut es noch sehr gut, aber ich hatte mal überlegt, ob ein 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor besser ist. Ich habe schon viel im Netz gelesen, aber leider nicht spezielles zu meiner Umstiegsvariante.

Wir das Bild auch schärfer oder nur größer? Ich habe glaube ich herausgefunden, dass der Pixelabstand bei meinem aktuellen kleiner ist. Das beduetet doch eigentlich, dass es ein schärferes Bild ist, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Ich habe glaube ich herausgefunden, dass der Pixelabstand bei meinem aktuellen kleiner ist. Das beduetet doch eigentlich, dass es ein schärferes Bild ist, oder?


 
Theoretisch: ja.

Wie aber die Bildqualität aber insgesamt einzustufen ist kann man kaum an technischen Daten festmachen (da es auch eine Spur individuell unterschiedlich ist). Normalerweise sollte die BQ von einem neuen Modell merklich besser sein als die eines viele Jahre alten 20 Zollers (von der angenehmeren Arbeitsweise an einem 24er statt einem 20er mal ganz zu schweigen). Am besten du stellst dich mal in einen laden und schaust dir solche TFTs einfach mal an.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

In den laden wollte ich eh mal schauen, um mir die Größe vor Augen führen zu können. Von Arbeitsweise kann ich hier daheim nicht sprechen, weil ich nur ein bisschen surfe oder zocke.

Im Moment habe ich gefallen an dem VG248QE gefunden, aber wenn das Bild im Allgemeine dadurch nicht viel besser wird, kann man sich die 300 € Investition noch mal überlegen. Wobei ich mir dann auch keine R9 290 oder GTX 780 kaufen müsste.^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Für FullHD sind auch GTX770 / R9 280X locker schnell genug.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

Die größeren würden sich dann demnach eher nur für die Nutzung der 144hz des gennanten Asus Monitors lohnen. Also ich meine so richtig lohnen i(ch kenne die Niederschriften und diskussionen bzgl. 60 hz vs. 120/144 hz^^).


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Es kommt natürlich aufs Spiel und deine Einstellungen an (natürlich kann man wenn mans mit OGSSAA übertreibt auch ne 780Ti in FullHD niedermetzeln) aber wenn du mit hohen Details in FullHD spielst gibts kaum Situationen in denen eine 770er oder 280er keine 60fps hinzeichnen würde. Für 144 Hz brauchts dann die teureren Geschütze (und je nach Spiel und Einstellungen mehrere davon...).


----------



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

Also diese ganze MSAA und wie sie alle heißen sind in den Spielen, aber ob die alle an sein müssen, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, da ich noch richtig damit rumgetestet habe. Für mich persönlich glaube ich auch nicht, dass die alle immer auf voll sein müssen...Ich glaube gerade bei schnellen Shootern kann man davon gar nicht alles wahrnehmen (grade ich als ganz normler Shooter-Spieler), weil alles viel zu schnell abläuft. Im großen und ganzen solles natürlich gut aussehen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Januar 2014)

Lohnen wird es sich schon von 20zu24" und 60Hz zu 144Hz.
Bei nem 144Hz Monitor  ist alles geschmeidiger egal was du jetzt für FPS hast alles besser als auf nen 60Hz Monitor.
Und je mehr FPS um so besser wird es.
Naja ich finde AA sollte in spielen min auf 2fach stehen und das schafft jede halbwegs aktuelle Karte in jedem Spiel zumal eh alles Konsolenports sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Wirklich "nötig" ist sowas eigentlich nicht, wobei ich ganz ohne AA sehr ungern spiele da die harten Treppen mich schon stören. Dann nutze ich sogar lieber das billige Shaderbasierte FXAA auch wenns Bild dadurch weichgezeichnet wird.

Wenn man aber die Leistung sowieso hat und das Spiel sie nicht erfordert (etwa Skyrim bei mir, da dümpelt die GPU bei 50% Auslastung rum in 1440p und ich hab konstante 60fps) kann man auch mal die harten AAs auspacken - denn das Spiel profitiert grafisch enorm von Downsampling und dem dadurch sehr viel ruhigeren Bild... und der 780Ti wird in 2880p auch nicht mehr langweilig.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt...eingeschaltet sind die bei mir jetzt auch schon, selbst bei meiner GTX 560 ti. Ich denke mal, dass ein gesundes Mittelmaß da gut ist. Ich beschäftige mich auch mit dem Thema FPS erst so richtig, seitdem ich an eine neue Graka bzw. einen 24 Zoll 144 hz denke. Vorher lief ein Spiel einfach oder es ruckelte immer mehr...

Ich bin auch mal einem Tipp mir einen 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor anzuschauen nachgegangen, aber das wird glaub ich ne Nummer zu viel. 

Edit: Man benötigt doch gehörig mehr Leistung für WQHD, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Edit: Man benötigt doch gehörig mehr Leistung für WQHD, oder?


 
Rechnerisch maximal die 1,77-fache auf die Pixelmenge bezogen. In der Realität ists aber deutlich weniger da Leistungsanforderungen meist nicht linear mit der Pixelmenge ansteigen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Januar 2014)

Naja bei ner 2k Auflösung sparst dir halt das AA dann gleicht sich das wieder aus zumal die 560TI eh schon oft schlapp macht.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

Von der 560er braucht ihr nicht mehr ausgehen - die soll ja gewechselt werden.  Das ist ja im Moment oder sind meine Probleme bzgl. Monitor und Graka. Ich weiß nicht was die Sinnvollste Kombi ist...

Wobei man wahrscheinlich FPS bezogen und trotzdem gutaussehend am besten Full HD nimmt, denke ich... Die meisten Benchmarks zeigen in 1440p um 40 FPS. Und dafür sind die Monitore eigentlich zu teuer...


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Man muss aber dabei bedenken, dass man Monitore üblicherweise viel viel länger nutzt als Grafikkarten, sprich in 2, 3, 4 Jahren kann man vermutlich Grafikkarten in deinem Preiisbereich kaufen die derartige Auflösungen locker mit 60fps darstellen - dann ärgerst du dich vielleicht dass dein Monitor doch "nur" FullHD kann.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon und deswegen fließen 27 Zoll mit in die Überlegung ein. Ich habe in einem andere Thread gelesen, dass für WQHD SLI bzw. Crossfire empfohlen (oder auch angedacht wurde) anstatt der ganz teueren Karten. Ist das wirklich ne Idee? Also z. B. 2x R9 280x / GTX 770 anstatt R9 290 / GTX 780. 

Das ist jetzt aber mehr Interessehalber, weil die Umstellung auf so einen Monitor auch gut den Kontostand mindert.

Mir steckt im Moment am ehesten der Asus VG248QE in der Nase^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Du bekommst mit Crossfire/SLI unter Umständen pro Euro mehr theoretische Leistung das stimmt. Das Problem ist, dass du die ganzen Probleme von Multi-GPU-Systemen mitrkaufst (sprich Stromverbrauch, Abwärme, Lautstärke, Skalierung, Treiberprobleme, Mikroruckeln und so weiter).

Wenn dich das alles nicht juckt (und du unempfindlich gegen Mikroruckeln bist) ist das durchaus eine günstigere Option, die "saubereren" Frames bekommste aber mit einer Einzelkarte, spich 50fps auf einer GTX780Ti können durchaus flüssiger sein/wirken als 80fps auf zwei GTX770.


----------



## Der-Feri (6. Januar 2014)

Okay. So eine Antwort habe ich gebraucht.  Jetzt weiß ich warum ich mir über einen Verbund noch nie so richtig Gedanken gemacht habe.^^

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob mich Mikroruckeln stört, aber wenn ich mir schon Gedanken über 144 hz mache, dann wäre SLI/CF die falsche Richtung.

Die Frage, ob sich der Aufpreis vom Asus VS248H auf den VG248QE wegen den 144 hz lohnt, kann wahrscheinlich nur subjektiv beantworten? Die Erklärung mit den FPS und hz habe ich gelesen, aber sind es die 140 € Wert?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Januar 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob sich der Aufpreis vom Asus VS248H auf den VG248QE wegen den 144 hz lohnt, kann wahrscheinlich nur subjektiv beantworten?


 
Ja.
Ist ne reine Frage ob dir die erhöhte "Flüssigkeit" den Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja net nur das es *Flüssiger* ist du triffst in Shooter auch um einiges besser.
Bei 24" reicht Full HD dicke aus alles was da drüber is ist dann wieder zuviel des guten meiner Meinung es wird ja alles noch kleiner.
Also ich find es lohnt sich auf jeden paar Euro mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Der-Feri (7. Januar 2014)

Dann ist eigentlich geklärt welcher 24" Monitor es wird, wenn ich direkt mit Grakawechsel umsteige. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit FPS bei BF4 auf 27" WQHD, wenn man die Grafik jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Ultra haben muss, sondern vielleicht nur auch Hoch hat? Die Benchmarks sind ja meistens immer auf Ultra usw.


----------



## McRoll (10. Januar 2014)

Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, weil bei jedem das System anders ist (CPU, Ram, SSD, übertaktet oder taktet runter wegen Hitzeprobleme etc.) sowie die Grafikeinstellungen differieren, bsp.unterschiedliche AA- Modi, andere Einstellungen im Treiber, evtl. System zugemüllt oder es laufen viele Programme nebenher und was weiß ich alles noch.

Dein Unterbau ist aber schnell genug für Ultra wenn du eine gute Grafikkarte dazubaust. Die Sache mit den Auflösungen ist aber nicht so einfach dass du dir einfach einen mit möglichst hoher kaufst und gut ist. Wenn du Wert auf flüssiges Spielen legst musst du bedenken dass die höhere Auflösung deine Grafikkarte schneller "veralten" lässt als bsp. nur Full HD weil sie mehr Pixel zu berechnen hat und ihr bei richtig anspruchsvollen Titeln auf WQHD schneller die Puste ausgeht als auf nur Full HD. Bedeutet, du musst entweder öfter aufrüsten oder eher die Details zurückdrehen oder weniger FPS in Kauf nehmen. Das wird dich solange begleiten wie du den Bildschirm besitzen wirst.

Mach deine Entscheidung also davon abhängig, wie viel du für Hardware ausgeben willst und wie deine Ansprüche an die Grafik und das flüssige Spielen sind.


----------



## Der-Feri (10. Januar 2014)

Naja...ich will mir wahrscheinlich die AMD R9 290 kaufen und die nicht wieder in einem Jahr tauschen müssen. Daher darf es wahrscheinlich maximal ein 24" Fulld HD Monitor werden würde ich sagen, oder?

Alles darüber wird die Grafikkarte, wie du sagst, schnell überfordern...Leider


----------



## Der-Feri (5. Oktober 2014)

Nach Erscheinen der neuen Nvidia-Karten wird es wohl jetzt die MSI GTX 970 + der 144 Hz Asus Monitor. 

Edit: Oder die Asus Strix...Das weiß ich noch nicht genau��
Edit 2: Ich habe mal festgestellt, dass der Eizo FS 2434 auch ziemlich interessant ist^^


----------

